# Texas Tea Party



## LRG (Mar 27, 2009)

A gathering called the Houston Tea Party Society has been pretty active.

The Tea Party Society is nationwide and pretty strong.

They will send tea bags to Washington on April 15 in protest of current status.

Sounds familiar huh


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 28, 2009)

i have gotten several emails saying people were going to be doing this.  I think it will be interesting to see how it pans out.


----------



## LRG (Mar 29, 2009)

No lie

We voted them in and now its time to ban  to vote 'em out.

nice show our reps have against AIG. 
when our goverment chooses to wage war against corporate America is when each rep. will have light shed into their shed.


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 30, 2009)

All this crap just goes to show, when the system is worked around by a President to get a bill passed quickly more for political expedency than for any other reason (if it REALLY needed to be passed and put in place right away and rushed through why did he wait 4 more days to sign it?) thinks go awry.  To me, there are several questions that have not been answered:

Why did Dodd put in the amendment to allow AIG to pay out the bonuses?
Why is AIG too big too fail?  for that matter why is any business too big to fail?
Where is the outcry about the soon to be paid Fanny and Freddie bonuses?
Why the shock that there was provisions in the Socialism Bill, er stimulus bill for the bonuses to be paid?  This is telling me that NOBODY that voted for the damn thing read it!!!  If they arent reading the bills they are voting on why are they there?


----------



## LRG (Mar 30, 2009)

great points.

everyone should mail tea bags 1 April to Washington -not 15 april.

lets ban together for our nation


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Mar 31, 2009)

Me and my closest are getting together here at the apartment in Huntsville to have a tea party...

After the tea party we're going to mail letters to our reps.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't mail tea bags, just the strings.


----------



## JTM (Mar 31, 2009)

too bad i don't have access to any freighters carrying millions of tons of tea.  anyone?


----------



## LRG (Mar 31, 2009)

not i said the puutty cat


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Apr 14, 2009)

It will be interesting to see how this plays out


----------



## LRG (Apr 14, 2009)

So correct, hope it does some good.


----------



## Joey (Apr 15, 2009)

We too are having a Tea Party here in Gonzales this morning. 
Some people pitched in and purchased a huge Come & Take It flag and will be taking it to the Tea Party at the Alamo this evening. It will be interesting to see if Glenn Beck will use it as his back-drop for his TV show tonight. It will be live from the Alamo.


----------



## RJS (Apr 15, 2009)

.


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 15, 2009)

and Nugent is doing the National Anthem in SA!!!


----------



## LRG (Apr 15, 2009)

Texas knows how to throw a Tea party-Texas style


----------



## nick1368 (Apr 15, 2009)

the Tea party in Beaumont had a good turn out..couple of hundred people... looks like the one in Pearland had quite a few people as well as Dallas.


----------



## TCShelton (Apr 17, 2009)

There were a ton in Ft Worth too.  Didn't go though.


----------

